

Ask HN: Engineer compensation and job security after a startup is acquired - up_and_up

When a startup is acquired some people (founders, investors etc) might get rich, but what happens to the engineering team? Obviously there are tons of factors at play. What has been your experience/or do you have any stories to tell? I am interested mainly from the perspective of a non-founder Sr Software Engineer, but would love to hear from anyone with experience with this.&#60;p&#62;What can an Engineer expect in compensation and job security after a startup is acquired?&#60;p&#62;Some of the scenarios I have heard of directly:&#60;p&#62;Engineers were laid off with 3 months severance.&#60;p&#62;Engineers received 1.5 times salary for 1 year and had no triggered options. These engineers then had the opportunity to relocate when the site closed down.
======
dmckeon
Location? (At least country & state.) Contract(s)? NDAs? Non-compete clause?
(Not enforceable in California). Employment-at-will locale? (California is).

More optimistically, what does the acquiring entity want? Could they use you
and some/all of your team? For what and for how long?

What are your/your team's assets for negotiating with the acquiring entity or
some other employer (as individuals, or as a team)?

Also, you may want to edit to taste with: s/<p>/\n\n/g

~~~
up_and_up
For conversational purposes say California. No NDA, non-compete, contracts
etc.

------
up_and_up
Sorry about the <p> above :( I have never had that issue before...

